# General > Photography >  Sigma 150-500 lens.

## Mystical Potato Head

A couple of shots from my new lens i got today.
Apart from being rather bulky,weighing in at 4lbs i was delighted with how quick the auto focus was and also the sharpness was more than i hoped for.Build quality is really good.It will take a bit of getting used to but that will come with practice,i hope.

Lovely bright day to try it out,(the only advantage of being on nightshift)a bit too bright because i overexposed the white plumage on the Goldeneye......live and learn.Also a bit miffed i cut of the tops of their reflected heads....more live and learn.

Quite pleased with them considering its my first time using a scud missile launcher sized lens.

----------


## nirofo

Not bad for a first attempt with the missile launcher, now the hard work starts learning how to stalk your prey without it fleeing in terror, "Stealth" is the name of the game!  One small piece of advice, invest in the best tripod and fluid head you can afford, if you haven't got one already that is, you'll be amazed at the difference a good solid tripod can make with a long lens.  Can't wait to see more of your work.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Kenn

Will certainly be looking out for your next attemps MPH, should be very interesting.

Ah hah nirofo know I know why I only get pictures of rear ends of geese, they are fleeing in terror!

----------


## nirofo

> Will certainly be looking out for your next attemps MPH, should be very interesting.
> 
> Ah hah nirofo know I know why I only get pictures of rear ends of geese, they are fleeing in terror!


Hi LIZZ

The days of crawling on my belly for several hundred yards only to have them fly off just as I bring the camera to my eye are long gone I'm afraid.  The many many hours I've sat freezing my butt off in hides are now a distant and uncomfortable memory, although on reflection I did enjoy it, (Ithink?), I did manage quite a few good clicks from time to time!  Nowadays I just sneak up on them with the car, craftily like, and stick my big lens out of the window, still manage a few hide setups in the Summer though, did a few good ones last year.

_nirofo_.

----------


## dafi

How about a shot of the lens on the camera so we can see what this beast looks like.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wicker05

I bought the same lens a few months ago, and I agree its like a scud missile launcher, but apart from that its a great lens.
Great shots.

----------


## kas

Nice one friend. 

Like your first subject for the new lens too. Think I might have seen him somewhere before!!!

----------


## dafi

nice one....serious drool factor here!!

----------


## wicker05

Carrying on the Sigma 150-500mm theme, here's some I took with my Sigma today.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Nice one friend. 
> 
> Like your first subject for the new lens too. Think I might have seen him somewhere before!!!


Yep,i think you have only he wasn't in the mood to put on a fancy display for me.

Great shots wicker 05

----------

